# Surrey Pet Supplies



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Important Note:

Please be aware that our website will be down for the next hour as of now, this is due to important updates to make your whole shopping expriance easier and faster.

We will let you all know when the new site is live and would love to hear your feedback.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

New site now live with lots of new features to make shopping more easier with us.

Feedback gladly accepted.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks much better. Well done :2thumb:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Mark, have you got reflectors in yet for the T5s?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi guys, you better get the story from the horses mouth as it were.

Due to an incredible uptake up the award winning T5 system we simply sold out way before the forecasted ordering. All these things are automated so we ran out for a short time.

The good news is that there is a decent shipment arriving in the first week of May.

I truly thank younall for your patience as we improve our forecasting systems and gear up for the true demand. When launching a new and in this case a worlds first range it is simply impossible to gauge demand properly. Bit of a learning curve 

Thanks all

John





Wolflore said:


> Hey Mark, have you got reflectors in yet for the T5s?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheers John, I remembered you saying there were some coming. Just wanted to check with Mark to see if they were in  Thanks for the ETA


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

KurtH said:


> Looks much better. Well done :2thumb:


Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Wolflore said:


> Cheers John, I remembered you saying there were some coming. Just wanted to check with Mark to see if they were in  Thanks for the ETA


I ordered yesterday from surrey which included a 46", 54w T5 reflector and that came today so they have some stock. 

Perhaps call them to see if they have the size you need?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheers Simon.


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

Order process is confusing. I placed an order using pay pal registered at the same time.

I ticked the box to accept T's & C's hit order. Got taken to paypal and made payment. Then got taken back to previous order screen had to tick T's & C's again and hit order again before it when through.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Rabb said:


> Order process is confusing. I placed an order using pay pal registered at the same time.
> 
> I ticked the box to accept T's & C's hit order. Got taken to paypal and made payment. Then got taken back to previous order screen had to tick T's & C's again and hit order again before it when through.


Or you just ordered it twice


----------



## Rabb (Jan 13, 2010)

No i checked that when I hit order the second time I got the paypal email and got taken to an order complete screen.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Rabb said:


> Order process is confusing. I placed an order using pay pal registered at the same time.
> 
> I ticked the box to accept T's & C's hit order. Got taken to paypal and made payment. Then got taken back to previous order screen had to tick T's & C's again and hit order again before it when through.


Hi

This is a standard Paypal express checkout feature which happens on all sites using Paypal express checkout.

This allows you to see what you are buying before sending payment.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Update*

We will be adding next week to website the facility to be able to see shipping cost before signing up to website as i know a lot of you have asked for this.

Also we are adding a meet the team profile on site which will have pictures of all the staff as well as what part they play in the company.

Any other features that people would like to see please either post on here on send me an email.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

I am about to place an order, do you have 36" arcadia reflectors in stock?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Munkys Mummy said:


> I am about to place an order, do you have 36" arcadia reflectors in stock?


We have 36" T8 reflectors in stock.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

petman99 said:


> We have 36" T8 reflectors in stock.


ok, whats a T8, lol, does that do for the uv strip lights?
Also I am at work on Tuesday so dont want delivery that day but am off wed, thurs and friday, so what day would you recommend ordering?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Munkys Mummy said:


> ok, whats a T8, lol, does that do for the uv strip lights?
> Also I am at work on Tuesday so dont want delivery that day but am off wed, thurs and friday, so what day would you recommend ordering?


T8 is the bulb
Reflector is for the bulb on your other post.
Just put in customer notes what days you are available for delivery.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

must be bed time, im confused, are these compatible?
Arcadia Reflector 30w 36 inch and Arcadia D3+ 12% Reptile Lamp 30W 36in, to be used in conjunction with the Arcadia lighting controller C4.

Sorry for being a pain :lol2:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Munkys Mummy said:


> must be bed time, im confused, are these compatible?
> Arcadia Reflector 30w 36 inch and Arcadia D3+ 12% Reptile Lamp 30W 36in, to be used in conjunction with the Arcadia lighting controller C4.
> 
> Sorry for being a pain :lol2:


 They will be fine. That is T8 lamp. The other bulbs are T5 bulbs that are smaller and better at giving uv.:2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> whats a T8


T8 refers to the diameter of the flourescent tube, T8 is 8/8ths of an inch, ie 1" diameter, T5s are 5/8ths diameter, you can get 4/8ths (1/2") too.

Ideally you should use the correct size reflector for the diameter, but even the wrong one is way better than nothing at all.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Bradley said:


> They will be fine. That is T8 lamp. The other bulbs are T5 bulbs that are smaller and better at giving uv.:2thumb:


If I am understanding this right, I dont think the T5 will fit the C4 lighting controller, is this correct?


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

No high output T5 requires a high output, high frequency controller. So the old magnetic T8 ones just don't work.

I think the C4 from memory is the 25-30w T8 controller,

You need either the following for T5

ACE1U5, single 24 or 39watt unit
ACE2U5, twin 24 or 39 watt unit

ACE154, single 54watt unit
ACE254, double 54watt unit.

I'm happy to help further if required
John





Munkys Mummy said:


> If I am understanding this right, I dont think the T5 will fit the C4 lighting controller, is this correct?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> No high output T5 requires a high output, high frequency controller. So the old magnetic T8 ones just don't work.
> 
> ...


Beat me to John


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

All sorted guys, thanks. Emailed and Tracy emailed me back, order submitted :2thumb:. One thing I have noticed is that although I have placed my order and paid, the goods are all still in my cart?


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Received my lights and reflectors, first class service yet again, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

Recieved my order today, couldnt be more impressed with SPS, best prices, Great comms with regards to delivery, and order recieved within the one hour time slot provided well packaged :2thumb:

Thanks SPS i will be making another order with you very soon : victory:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys
We are always looking at more ways to improve our service and website features to thye customer.


----------



## scottology (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Mark,

Just noticed this thread while browsing and thought I'd ask a question here.

Basically I'm looking at ordering a brand new vivexotic vx36 at in the next week or so with all the kit I need to get it up and running. i.e. heatmat, stat, double thermometer, compact UV, night LEDs and general decor (hides, branches, plants etc)

However, your site says you dont deliver the viv's, which means I'm currently looking at using you guys for the bits I need and another supplier for the actual vivarium, which is a bit of an inconvenience (being around to take in 2 deliveries).

So I suppose the question is why are you unable to deliver the actual vivarium? Is it down to weight, as personally I'd be happy to pay extra to cover any additional cost.

Is this something you could look at changing in the future?

Thanks


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

I placed an order last night and this morning was worried i had made a mistake. I messaged petman99 and he has already sorted things for me! :2thumb:

Now thats what i call service! 

Now just to wait for it to arrive :mf_dribble:


----------

